

Kaleidoscope 2.0 - Compare Text, Images and Folders  - leejoramo
http://www.kaleidoscopeapp.com

======
leejoramo
I have been a BBEdit user since 1995. I have been through my nearly annual
consideration of moving to another editor. vi or sublime?

A number of features and just the inertia of muscle memory have kept me with
BBEdit. One of the features, I have always like is the way that BBEdit deals
with comparing version of text. Maybe Kaleidoscope 2 will be an an good
replacement for this functionality.

